# Talking out loud on brakes.



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Stock brakes, stock 18" wheels, mods as in sig, 31k on the ODO, and minimal street or drag time so far. It's time to change out the front rotors and do pads all around. I'll do rear rotors later because I need to save a bit of money for an InTune or get a dyno tune. Mulling over my options. This is where I'm leaning. 

1) Stick with OEM rotors and pads (O'Reilly auto parts style)
2) EBC Ultimax slotted rotors in front. Hawk HPS pads all around.
3) EBC Stage 4 rotors in front. Red Stuff pads all around.
4) Power Stop slotted & drilled fronts. Evolution pads all around.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Really depends on how you will drive it. I DD my C5 and drive the piss out of it. The 4th on your list is what I've been running for over 10k miles on it without issue. I do wish it had a tad more bite and would opt for better pads... but the rotors seem quailty.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

3 & 4 come as kits on buybrakes[dawt]com and I stuck with the pads they came with. I don't daily drive the GTO and won't be racing much. I could go OEM and be done but slotted ones look cooler .


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Anyone run Brakemotives?


----------



## aikidoshadow (Oct 16, 2012)

try to avoid drilled rotors, slotted are ok but these are heavier cars


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

BWinc said:


> Anyone run Brakemotives?


http://www.gtoforum.com/f39/just-installed-ebay-brakes-my-experienec-28620/


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I did read that. I must be getting alzheimer's.


----------

